# Hardware > stationäre Hardware >  USB Stick empfehlen

## HiSpace

Hallo,

welchen USB Stick kann das Forum empfehlen.

HiSpace

----------


## dauni

Edit: Mann ich muß schlafen gehn  :Wink:

----------


## sepp2k

sicher, dass du hier im richtigen Thread bist, Dauni?

----------


## dauni

Öhm

----------

